# Traser Light Watches?



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

does anybody on here own one or seen one in the flesh? tempted but would like an independent opinion


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> does anybody on here own one or seen one in the flesh? tempted but would like an independent opinion


They are good tool watches IMO; they glow like Blackpool illuminations and most models are very well built.

I have a Luminox Stealth in transit somewhere


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Agree with JoT. I've got a stainless steel/plastic bezel model and its been my "beater" for a couple of years now. Tough as old boots, glows like nothing else and has a really tight, postive bezel action. I've currently got mine on a 22mm grey NATO and I'd thoroghly recommend it as a "put on and go" utility piece. The lume is that bright I can actually read by it at night!!, (*just* admittedly







)

Rich.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Very good watches, I use mine in the field a lot. However, I just don't wear it much when I'm at home and can wear an auto or manual instead. When I get a chance to breath, I'm putting the steel one I bought off Roy up FS and keeping my Ti model.

I find I don't wear and of my quartzes as much as I 'should' (except one recent acquisition!). It's OK, SH - and the other electromaniacs, you can have a go


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

i like the idea of one as a work watch that i dont have to baby,are there any available through this site??would rather buy from a reputable source than take a chance .


----------

